# Miracle Grow



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if Miracle Grow can be used in a planted aquarium with fish?
Trying to get my cabomba to thrive not thin out. Any info would be helpful. I know how well it works on my house plants.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

gypsydancer said:


> Does anyone know if Miracle Grow can be used in a planted aquarium with fish?
> Trying to get my cabomba to thrive not thin out. Any info would be helpful. I know how well it works on my house plants.
> Namaste,
> Gypsy


I would recommend against it.

Most land type fertz have ammonia and nitrates with mainly ammonia for nitrogen. And therefore can crash aquariums.

you could try a little iron and see if it helps. I use ferris gluconate from the drug store (100 pills for like $6 or so). Dissolve a pill in an old 12-20oz soda bottle then add a capfull each week. sometimes plants and marine macro algaes become iron starved and the low dosing helps prevent that and favor plants of algae as well.


my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unless you have too much light on your tank (yes, I said too much), you probably don't have a shortage of ferts in your tank. I would guess too little light if you are having trouble with Cabomba because it is a very easy plant.

An iron deficiency does not usually cause a thinning of your leaves.


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

The bulbs on my tank are T5's and are almost two years old. I'm going to replace them next week. Hope it helps.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tube type bulbs start to lose their spectrum (with use) and should be changed after 6 - 9 months.Since they change slowyly or don't show difference to the eye it's good to note purchase date of new bulbs(in your fish journal).


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

gypsydancer said:


> Does anyone know if Miracle Grow can be used in a planted aquarium with fish?
> Trying to get my cabomba to thrive not thin out. Any info would be helpful. I know how well it works on my house plants.
> Namaste,
> Gypsy


Hello gypsy...

Yes, the organic version of the Miracle Gro works. I've used it for potting aquarium plants (see attached pic). The potting mixture nourishes the plants and gets them through the time it takes to get used to new water conditions.

It can get a little messy if you're not careful, but you'll get the hang of using it.

Above everything, have fun!

B


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I have my tanks setup with Miracle Grow Organic capped with sand. No problems so far.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I read an article on how to culture rotifers(salt water). Without buying an active live culture it said to use some(amount I don't remember) miricale grow.When I asked the owmer of my lfs he made afunny face ,thought for second then mumbled to himself(nitrates ...) and said "ya you probably could". I asked him if this would not be toxic or of concern and he said" no it wiuld probably work", so not suprised to see people saying they use it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

coralbandit said:


> I read an article on how to culture rotifers(salt water). Without buying an active live culture it said to use some(amount I don't remember) miricale grow.When I asked the owmer of my lfs he made afunny face ,thought for second then mumbled to himself(nitrates ...) and said "ya you probably could". I asked him if this would not be toxic or of concern and he said" no it wiuld probably work", so not suprised to see people saying they use it.


miracle grow is used to culture micro algae (phyto) in salt systems to feed filter feeders and the rotifers mentioned above.

Better results are reported with micro algae grow from florida aqua farms. Which is what I used.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pretty sure the miracle grow mentioned here is the fert and not the soil.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Pretty sure the miracle grow mentioned here is the fert and not the soil.


+1


good point


----------

